# Tow Rope



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Three times this year we have been stuck on wet grass and mud.
I have tried the bread trays, come off the end of the bread tray and we sink in the mud again.

I have tried those plastic things the Fiamma Grip System and they just get flung out the back as they don't grip the grass.

Now I want to invest in a Tow Rope, what size, in tones, and wire or Nylon for a Swift Gazelle F61. Two farmers have broken lightweight ropes but I don't want something that is more suitable for tying up battleships. 

Allan


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try to make friends with someone in the shipping business-the wet end.
My late father obtained for me some webbing cargo slings with a fantastic loading. These are replaced on a regular basis for safety reasons.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Allen01273,
We carry a very heavy duty tow strap with a hefty steel shackle at each end.
We found it at a steam fair for about a fiver - bargain!!
Fortunately never had to use it yet
Barrie


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Halfords do a "heavy duty" tow rope for £20. Only up to 4 tonnes, don't know if that's suitable for you though?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Try an independent Land Rover specialist - they do heavy duty webbing tow straps for dragging offroaders out of deep bogs etc. They usually have a shackle at each end, and you'll pull the cab off before it breaks!

Smick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Allan,

I bought my tow-rope here:
http://www.firstfour.co.uk/index.php?product_id=707142&option=Prod_detail

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here's what I would recommend:
SCREWFIX

Nice and cheap (£10.99), thin and lightweight, coils up small, easy to store, loop each end.

Someone will now tell me that it's only rated at one tonne - correct.

Believe me, you won't need more than a 1 tonne sling to pull a M/H out of the mud. These are lifting slings with a factor of safety between 5 and 8 which means they won't break until they're loaded to at least 5 tonnes - and probably much more. Quite safe for towing out of a field. They also do a 2 tonne version if you don't believe me for £13.99.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi its not just the strength you should be considering but the length as well, 3 metres sounds way to short to me, at Newark we needed around 30'-40' to allow jims' landi to sit on the tarmac and pull an RV out of the mud.

Olley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> we needed around 30'-40'


Well, that's easily sorted Olley, just buy more than one and loop them together. :roll:

RVs in the mud???? Heavens preserve us, you must have picked the wrong parking spot at Newark, we had really firm ground in spite of the weather. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> RVs in the mud???? Heavens preserve us, you must have picked the wrong parking spot at Newark, we had really firm ground in spite of the weather. :wink:


Now don't get bitchy Gaz, just cause I was with the other lot. :lol:

Olley

PS he still ain't finished that damm book.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

This last weekend I was on good solid ground on a campsite, it was well used, well compacted. 

It started to rain, the grass becomes slippery. I tried to move with some cardboard under the wheels and then the slippery grass turns to mud. Fiamma Grip System and the mud becomes a rut. Carpet and other things found round about and the rut starts to get deeper.

Then its Oh B*gger, this is not going well. Lets call the maintainence team. 

The guy said his rope would get anything out. He attached one end to the motorhome and the other end to his tractor, the tractor pulled, the motorhome stayed stuck and then their rope snapped. 

Why does it always happen to me? Should I get a good rope or something else such as a small hand winch. Or is there another suggestion. 
There is something but I can't remember it's name. It looks like a set of rope ladders that you drive onto. There is a string that you attach to the motorhome and it comes along with you.
I could make something like it with timber and rope. However knowing my luck the timber would snap in half, and a big splinter would go through the tyres.

Happy motorhoming
Allan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.griptrack.net/welcome.htm

Got one (cheaper at shows); not yet had to use it. Let me know where you're going so I'll have a chance to ;-)

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyred of getting stuck*



allan01273 said:


> Why does it always happen to me? Should I get a good rope or something else such as a small hand winch. Or is there another suggestion.
> Allan


Hello Alan,

A decent set of winter or at least M+S Tyres


















Any help?

Trev.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Now don't get bitchy Gaz, just cause I was with the other lot. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

{offtopic}



> PS he still ain't finished that damm book.


Sore point Olley, that Martin fella needs to start writing quick or he'll be dead and gone before he finishes the last volume. :roll:


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

I never take chances, never get stuck. I always go on hardstanding. Until some campsite or CL guy says "Go on the ground is as hard as nails" And as you know it rains each weekend, and so three times this year I get stuck.

Thanks Dave for the name Griptrack (60 notes is a problem though until I get to a show) 
I do like the sound of new tyres but that would be even more expensive

Thanks for all your suggestions.

Allan


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all
We picked up a tow rope with hooks on either end for a fiver from Argos in a sale. We also got a ten ton ratchet and long webbing strap for £3 brand new from the car boot. I thought I could always pull myself out if I can get an anchor point. 
Regards Patman


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Some people have all the luck.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You could try reversing off wet grass Allan motorhomes go much better backwards than forwards in muddy fields


Jacquie


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Have you thought of adding a set of snow chains to the usefull equipment locker?
No reason why they would not be better than bread baskets etc. The only down side would be cleaning after.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Ratchet strap*

Why not carry a ratchet strap, like the truckers use. Big and tough webbing strap, with the advantage that the ratchet action could help overcome the initial inertia required to get the vehicle moving.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Ratchet strap*



WingPete said:


> Why not carry a ratchet strap, like the truckers use. Big and tough webbing strap, with the advantage that the ratchet action could help overcome the initial inertia required to get the vehicle moving.


I suggested that! Get your own suggestions


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Slow clock*

Perhaps my PC clock is running slow, so posting was delayed ! :roll:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I will fit a winch to mine 

I can't really spoil it's looks to much 

:twisted: 

John


----------

